# My NSW Stream 2 story



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi there.

I am posting on this thread for the first time. I have been reading through many threads but have not found many stories about people waiting in NSW Stream 2, so though I would get the ball rolling. My wife qualifies for Public Relations Professional (225311), which required State Sponsorship.

My, well me and my wife's Australia story is 3 years in the making. We seriously started considering Australia as a destination in Aug 2013. We talked to few friends and relatives there. Talked to them about the PR process. We were very confused if we should take an agent or go in ourselves. We even talked to. A few agents in India (I am from India) but they did not really fill us with confidence. There was more jargon than actual talk, and I should know, I do it for a living!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:

The main website was a lot of help and it gave me the confidence to go ahead. I started by making a checklist of all the documents, and collecting them. Finally by end of Dec 2013 we felt we were ready. I got all the docs notarised and lodged a skill assessment with VETASSESS on 11 Jan 2014. In the meantime my wife took IELTS in March 2014. The skill assessment from VETASSESS took a loooong time. We had to send couple of reminders and finally we got a positive assessment on 14 May 2014. The same day, i lodged an EOI for a 190 visa. My wife qualified with 65 points.

And after that nothing. For 1.5 years, nothing. We kept scanning state sponsorship lists buy there has been no sponsorship for public realtions professional. To be honest, we completely gave up hope and started thinking about Canada. But I dont like cold weather that much and was not very enthusiastic.

Then out of the blue on 15 Jan 2016, couple of days ago, we got an email that NSW has invited my wife for a state sponsorship nomination. I was puzzled and searched online to find out that we were nominated under something called Stream 2 which rewarded people with high points on CSOL, but whose professions are not in the nomination list.

On 17th, I submitted all the docs for NSW nomination. :fingerscrossed: things work out. Thanks for listening to the long saga and for all the stories shared.


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

Btw, we lose points for age in May 2016. Should i ask NSW to process my nomination process? Or should i wait it out?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

bunkr said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am posting on this thread for the first time. I have been reading through many threads but have not found many stories about people waiting in NSW Stream 2, so though I would get the ball rolling. My wife qualifies for Public Relations Professional (225311), which required State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


grt buddy, nice to hear ur exp in stream 02 category. All the best for ur future.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

bunkr said:


> Btw, we lose points for age in May 2016. Should i ask NSW to process my nomination process? Or should i wait it out?


no need to expedite nomination approval. i think the outcome will be out in 1 month time. if it reached April, then you may try to send an email to expedite things.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Gr8....however I think once your application is approved your initial entry date too will be soon enough.....its one year from the date of medicals or PCC whichever was submitted earlier.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Great story! 

What a coincidence, I got invited for NSW SS in 15/1, too! 

I wish all the best for your process.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

What's "Stream 02" category?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

kettlerope said:


> What's "Stream 02" category?


This is for those whose occupation is not in the NSW list yet has high points in EOI. NSW invite limited number of candidate under Stream 2- high ranker outside the NSW list Occupation.

By the way, as per your signature you have done your PCC in August and Medical in September. Just curious to know what's your Initial Entry Date up until? Is it August or September? Thanks


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for the NSW sponsorship on 17th Jan. But have had no response from them as of date. Should I be concerned?

BTW Black_Rose, we are in very similar boats. Congratulations on your NSW nomination and good luck with the visa application.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

bunkr said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am posting on this thread for the first time. I have been reading through many threads but have not found many stories about people waiting in NSW Stream 2, so though I would get the ball rolling. My wife qualifies for Public Relations Professional (225311), which required State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


This is great news !
My occupation is listed only on CSOL for Victoria and I was looking for a plan B if the Vic SS gets rejected.

This seems like an alternate way! From those who have been approved through this stream, can I ask what points classify as 'high points on CSOL occupations' for stream 2 application? I have 65 points exclusive of SS.


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

65 points usually works


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

bunkr said:


> 65 points usually works


Hi, 
Even I had got invited under NSW stream 2. Had 80 points including 5 from state. It usually take abt 12 weeks to get the approval for your nomination though ours came in 6 weeks. So just hold on till then and you can send them an email.
All the best and wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks very much bunkr and amyv !


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey,

I am on of the guys who has benefited by the NSW Stream 2. I am an HR Professional and managed to score 70 points including the State Sponsorship. My timelines are updated in case anybody wants to review.

As of today all my formalities including visa filing, medical & PCC have been completed. I am awaiting assigning of a CO. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## varunsanduja (May 23, 2016)

amyv said:


> Hi,
> Even I had got invited under NSW stream 2. Had 80 points including 5 from state. It usually take abt 12 weeks to get the approval for your nomination though ours came in 6 weeks. So just hold on till then and you can send them an email.
> All the best and wish you a speedy grant.


Hello Friend.
I also had 80 points including 5 points. My Category is 242111: University Lecturer (Not in demand anywhere in Australia) , comes under CSOL. How many chances i have to get NSW stream 2 Invitation. ??


----------



## aj970031 (Jan 8, 2016)

Great story !

So when your wife submitted the EOI, did NSW have PR professional open on their list ?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

bunkr said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am posting on this thread for the first time. I have been reading through many threads but have not found many stories about people waiting in NSW Stream 2, so though I would get the ball rolling. My wife qualifies for Public Relations Professional (225311), which required State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


First of all congratulation on your grant. I am one of the lucky person which obtained my PR through NSW Stream 2 high point. 
I have always wanted to go back to Australia after completing my master back in 2008. A couple of my friends successfully obtained their through an agent in 2010. Thus, I decided to contact the same agent back in March 2013 to complete the initial assessment. The first consultation went very well and I am amazed with the professionalism of this agency which resulted in myself appointing them to handle my application. 
So in the first couple of months, i got my IELTS sorted out while necessary documents were provided to the agent for VETASSESS assessment. However, when the documents were ready, there were no states which sponsor my profession (Marketing Specialist) anymore. So here is where the waiting games begun, I constantly check and hope for rules change in my favour but to no avail. 
Early 2016, I already wanted to give up as my documents would expire in May 2016 and I didnt want to get them renewed. Plus, i spoke to another agent which mentioned that it is difficult to get PR with my profession. So with a heavy heart, I inform my agent of my decision. But, my agent inform me of NSW high point program and asked me to give it a go. And I went for it since there is nothing to lose. 
From that point onward, my application move rather quickly and I got the exclusive grant early this month. 
So for all of those stilling waiting for a grant, please dont give up as it took me slightly more than 3 years to get it.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it by any chance that stream 2 is subclass 190 or 489?


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

aj970031 said:


> Great story !
> 
> So when your wife submitted the EOI, did NSW have PR professional open on their list ?


No. As far as I could see, PR was not in any state list. But we got invited under the stream 2 process


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

great story .... all the best for you


----------



## m.daanish (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Guys, 

I have just completed my skills assessment and English speaking requirements for Australian Immigration. Since ACT applications are closed my agent has advised me to apply for NSW under stream 2 for high points. My profession is Property Manager and it is listed on the CSOL. I have 70 points (not including state sponsorship, which will make it 80) and would like to know if any one can tell me what to expect. Will i get the Invite from NSW or is it unlikely ? Appreciate your time. 

Regards

Daanish


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

m.daanish said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have just completed my skills assessment and English speaking requirements for Australian Immigration. Since ACT applications are closed my agent has advised me to apply for NSW under stream 2 for high points. My profession is Property Manager and it is listed on the CSOL. I have 70 points (not including state sponsorship, which will make it 80) and would like to know if any one can tell me what to expect. Will i get the Invite from NSW or is it unlikely ? Appreciate your time.
> 
> ...


yes try NSW stream 2 , have you seen SA you may be eligible there also. check out.
bony


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello !

Please go through the link https://www.anzscosearch.com, you could check your current state eligibility with your ANZCO Code.




bony said:


> yes try NSW stream 2 , have you seen SA you may be eligible there also. check out.
> bony


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

Hello guys. I am also in the same boat. My job code is 133311 importer or exporter which is supposed to be nominated by SA, but now the job went to special condition. Only 80 point holders can lodge eoi for SA. As a result my agent asked me to lodge an eoi for NSW stream 2. I have 65 points including SS. What are the chances for 65 point holder on stream 2? And any idea when can I expect an invite. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi, did anyone get the 190 invite through NSW Stream 2 last week?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi, did anyone get the 190 invite through NSW Stream 2 last week?


hi rainbow ,
seems nothing has moved much for the bulk nsw stream 2 invites that we are hoping. 
maybe now it is mid november they start somethings stronlgy expected in mid dec and definelty in jan first round.

does anybody know when they send the stream2 invites with the stream 1 or any other day .
regards
bony


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

m.daanish said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Daanish, 

May I know how to apply under stream 2? 

Thanks!


~from Tapatalk iPhone app


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi Daanish,
> 
> May I know how to apply under stream 2?
> 
> ...


Just select NSW when you submit your EOI.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Just select NSW when you submit your EOI.


Good luck on your next PTE-A. If you get those extra points I think you'll be set. WHat accent do you have?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Good luck on your next PTE-A. If you get those extra points I think you'll be set. WHat accent do you have?


Thank you so much! :fingerscrossed: 
I have a German accent.
I actually got Oral fluency and pronunciation 90 last time. I don't know why I missed out on the few points in speaking.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you so much! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have a German accent.
> 
> I actually got Oral fluency and pronunciation 90 last time. I don't know why I missed out on the few points in speaking.




All the best for your test. I'm not an expert, however, can you please check your enabling skills score ? You can figure out where you missed and what type of questions you've to master to bring the scores up. 

Thanks!


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> All the best for your test. I'm not an expert, however, can you please check your enabling skills score ? You can figure out where you missed and what type of questions you've to master to bring the scores up.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hey ctselvan,

My enabling scores are all above 80 except for vocabulary which is 61.
Do you think that could be the issue? 
I'm also 8 month pregnant and I think my breathing has an influence as well.
Well, if I don't manage to get those points next week, I will do it again after bub has arrived and in the meantime hope for NSW to invite me with my current 70 points.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey ctselvan,
> 
> My enabling scores are all above 80 except for vocabulary which is 61.
> Do you think that could be the issue?
> ...


dear jana , 
just take care of yourselves . pregnancy is more important than PTE /immigration. 
regards
bony


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> dear jana ,
> just take care of yourselves . pregnancy is more important than PTE /immigration.
> regards
> bony


Thanks bony! You're absolutely right. I'm taking it really easy actually. Haven't practiced much since the last test. Let's see how I go. If it doesn't work out this time round I'll give it a go next year.
I'm pretty sure my points at the moment should be enough for a stream 2 invite anyways (if NSW decided to invite my occupation). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thanks bony! You're absolutely right. I'm taking it really easy actually. Haven't practiced much since the last test. Let's see how I go. If it doesn't work out this time round I'll give it a go next year.
> I'm pretty sure my points at the moment should be enough for a stream 2 invite anyways (if NSW decided to invite my occupation). :fingerscrossed:


hi jana , 
i also have same points hopefully this should do 65 +5=70.
regards
bony


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> hi jana ,
> i also have same points hopefully this should do 65 +5=70.
> regards
> bony


Yes, hopefully soon we'll be able to share good news! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you so much! :fingerscrossed:
> I have a German accent.
> I actually got Oral fluency and pronunciation 90 last time. I don't know why I missed out on the few points in speaking.


How interesting. Are you filling out the time for the "Describe an image" and "retell lecture" sections? For the former, I wouldn't bother trying to be too clever. I don't think accuracy of trend analysis matters as much as completeness. Just describe everything you see. 

Personally, I think you'll get it this time. Look after yourself and the little one.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> How interesting. Are you filling out the time for the "Describe an image" and "retell lecture" sections? For the former, I wouldn't bother trying to be too clever. I don't think accuracy of trend analysis matters as much as completeness. Just describe everything you see.
> 
> Personally, I think you'll get it this time. Look after yourself and the little one.


Thanks for your tips and the positive thoughts.

I took the test yesterday and ran out if time in the listening part. Didn't have time for the last three 'Write from dictation' tasks. So annoying. I didn't get my results yet but pretty sure I failed.

I'm just hoping to get a stream 2 invite with my 70 points :fingerscrossed:
Next PTEA has to wait. reggers:


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thanks for your tips and the positive thoughts.
> 
> I took the test yesterday and ran out if time in the listening part. Didn't have time for the last three 'Write from dictation' tasks. So annoying. I didn't get my results yet but pretty sure I failed.
> 
> ...


dear jana , 
take no tension 70 points should be enough for most occupations . however even if we miss the bus than bye getting pte score we can add 10 more points anytime since SA is open for high points for most occupation. 
just relax and wait of mid December round when the party begins . 
regards
bony


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thanks for your tips and the positive thoughts.
> 
> I took the test yesterday and ran out if time in the listening part. Didn't have time for the last three 'Write from dictation' tasks. So annoying. I didn't get my results yet but pretty sure I failed.
> 
> ...


hi jana , 
what did you score this time by the way :rain:.
regards


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> hi jana ,
> what did you score this time by the way :rain:.
> regards


Hey bony,

sorry for the late reply. I was just really upset after the test and I needed a break :Cry:
It was definitely those last three tasks that I missed. So frustrating!! 

Here are my last results:
Listening 62
Reading 90
Speaking 87
Writing 62

and enabling skills:
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 77
Written Discourse 54


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi bunkr,

Thanks for sharing this story. My occupation is similar to you.
Can I also try applying to NSW apart from ACT SS 190? ACT has massive occupations related to communications, PR. Hope to hear from you again.


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> Hi bunkr,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this story. My occupation is similar to you.
> Can I also try applying to NSW apart from ACT SS 190? ACT has massive occupations related to communications, PR. Hope to hear from you again.


You should. Through Stream 2 is the most likely way to get in for PR occupation. I have not seen any nominations open for PR in last 3-4 years.


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

bunkr said:


> You should. Through Stream 2 is the most likely way to get in for PR occupation. I have not seen any nominations open for PR in last 3-4 years.


The ACT has been offering this occupation for the past years and latest was Sept 2016.


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to this thread and need your suggestions:

My occupation is (223111-HR Adviser) and have got 70 points. Currently only NT has HR Adviser opened. 

My Questions are:
1. Can I submit my EOI to NSW since I have reasonable points? If yes, am I eligible and what are the steps?

2. Can I submit 2 different EOIs (one for NSW and one for NT) under same occupation (223111-HR Adviser)? (Currently my EOI has got "All states" selected).

Please advise. Thanks

Regards
Kazi


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

nahid_sumit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread and need your suggestions:
> 
> ...


Hey Kazi,

1. Yes, select NSW and you might get a stream 2 invitation. 70 points are high points. 

2. Yes, you should submit 2 different EOIs instead of one with "All states".

Good luck!


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

*Hi*



nahid_sumit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread and need your suggestions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I wanted to know if you have received the invite from NT or NSW. 

I also have similar points and want to apply for NSW and NT. I am not sure if I will get an invite. 

Thanks,
Snober


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

amyv said:


> Hi,
> Even I had got invited under NSW stream 2. Had 80 points including 5 from state. It usually take abt 12 weeks to get the approval for your nomination though ours came in 6 weeks. So just hold on till then and you can send them an email.
> All the best and wish you a speedy grant.


Hi where can i send them email? i have applied for 224712 with 70 points since Nov 2016 but not received any invitation yet. Thanks


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hello!

I need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017 

My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there. 

When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?

Should I fill under NSW Stream 2? What do you think my chances would be?

Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## M4rm1te (Apr 14, 2015)

Is 65 points enough for a Web Designer to get into stream 2? That would be 70 points if I include the visa 190 sponsorship.


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Quite an interesting and inspirational story and congratulations for succeeding.
Your story has given me some hope about myself.
I am an ICT Business Developer from Delhi, have 65 points , can secure 5 more if a state sponsors me and total will be 70 then. Also was able to secure over 70 in all modules of PTE, so Proficient in English as well.

Do you think i stand a chance?
Ashish







bunkr said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am posting on this thread for the first time. I have been reading through many threads but have not found many stories about people waiting in NSW Stream 2, so though I would get the ball rolling. My wife qualifies for Public Relations Professional (225311), which required State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## swatimunjal (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi, can you share the format of job duties, experience letter and resume for help.

Regards


----------



## pranavvij (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello Forum Leads,

As with all I wish to move to AUS (Sydney) and was looking to get some guidance around the possible timelines I can expect based on your experiences.

I have a total of 80 points i.e. 15 for experience, 25 for age, 5 for 190, 20 from PTE-A(first Attempt, score 90/90), 15 for education.

Have applied my EOI under 190 and job code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) in NSW (inspite of the job code being not available in NSW.

Please do let me know of my chances or shud I change the EOI to Victoria (Melbourne) - which is not my most preferred destination.

Thanks,
Pranav
ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------

